# Boardwalk Empire 10/24/2010 "Family Limitation"



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Best show of the series so far, they really picked up some of the story lines.

Loved the treatment of Capone/Jimmy's relationship and their meeting with the Greeks. 

Figured there was something demented about the federal agent as well, and I think there was more sex scenes in this episode than the other 5 combined


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I agree completely. My favorite episode so far. It all just seemed to flow very well in this one and you could see where they are starting to take some of the story lines. I loved the interaction between Nucky's good girl and bad girl. Very well done.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I knew this episode would be liked.

I don't know, there is just something about sex and violence that people seem to associate with good. 

Margaret, how sad is that. First your flushing yourself to not get pregnant and things look sad. Then you call out ho-bot 1920, and things look good. Then Nucky moves you on up into the big leagues, and things look better. Oh wait, you live with the other concubines? What the f...?

I laughed when Temperance Man started to beat himself. I have never understood self-flagellating. Can you really punish yourself. I don't know. 

I like that Jimmy is making a name for himself in Chicago, but it feels like the show is splitting itself between Chicago and Atlantic City. At least with the New York Storyline Rothstein and Nucky have a beef with each other so it is tied in, but everything happening in Chicago is in its own little world. Will the two stories cross in a meaningful way again in the near future?

Some full frontal for the ladies tonight. I can see why they call him lucky.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was about to give up 'til last night's episode.

Charlie Sheridan was one scary dude!

I thought Margaret was gonna get hers, but it was a classic case of standing up to a bully and they (she) backs down.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I think the Chicago story line is going to merge back at some point soon. He is still tied to AC and Nucky.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

dimented said:


> I think the Chicago story line is going to merge back at some point soon. He is still tied to AC and Nucky.


agreed, i see Jimmy coming back to AC to either work for Nucky again or bridge the gap with Capone.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Charlie wasn't so "Lucky" if he didn't know he was banging Jimmy's _mom,_ not his "wife," while Rothstien knew.

There's an (NSFW language) article about Paz de la Huerta and her fabulous chest in New York Magazine here: http://nymag.com/movies/profiles/66284/
She really is a space cadet, but I wouldn't throw her out for....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

netringer said:


> Charlie wasn't so "Lucky" if he didn't know he was banging Jimmy's _mom,_ not his "wife," while Rothstien knew.


Weird because I think he's luckier because Jimmy's mom is way hotter than his "wife".


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Weird because I think he's luckier because Jimmy's mom is way hotter than his "wife".


Agreed.

Not to mention he can say, "Dude, I banged your mom!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I swear I will one day have a use for this line. I loved it so much I wish I had made it up myself!

&#8220;Maybe your cunny isn't quite the draw you think it is.&#8221;


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I swear I will one day have a use for this line. I loved it so much I wish I had made it up myself!
> 
> Maybe your cunny isn't quite the draw you think it is.


But it's the set-up that really makes it!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if the used a body double for Kelly Macdonald's/Margaret Schroeder's nude scenes. We never saw her face and boobs in the same frame.

I likes me some Gretchen Mol. Last I remember, she was in Life On Mars with entirely too much clothes on.

I'm glad Jimmy got to avenge his girlfriend.

As creepy as it was when Mr. Prohibition started whipping himself, I was relieved. Once he propped Margaret's picture up on the base of the lamp, I though he was going to start spanking the monkey. I would have crushed the remote's ffwd button to little pieces if that happened.

Sheridan was an idiot.

That was one serious knife Jimmy had. You could stab a guy, break his face and then crack his skull before he knew what killed him.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I likes me some Gretchen Mol. Last I remember, she was in Life On Mars with entirely too much clothes on.


Ever seen The Notorious Bettie Page? If not, you should.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if the used a body double for Kelly Macdonald's/Margaret Schroeder's nude scenes. We never saw her face and boobs in the same frame.


That was clearly a body double. There is no way the shots could have been that badly framed by accident.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

john4200 said:


> That was clearly a body double. There is no way the shots could have been that badly framed by accident.


I don't know... based on some of her past movies she's not shy about dropping the garments.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The guy planing Al Capone is just too damn short. He's doing a great job of acting but physically, he's more cuddly than menacing.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> The guy planing Al Capone is just too damn short. He's doing a great job of acting but physically, he's more cuddly than menacing.


here is the real ap capone, does he look menacing?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

john4200 said:


> That was clearly a body double. There is no way the shots could have been that badly framed by accident.


I thought I read it was a body double because the character was supposed to be a little on the not so great shaped body, being poor and having kids and having just been pregnant. The actress herself has too good of a figure for that role.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> I thought I read it was a body double because the character was supposed to be a little on the not so great shaped body, being poor and having kids and having just been pregnant. The actress herself has too good of a figure for that role.


The whole situation was strange, and I have not heard a good explanation for it:

1) It was clearly a body-double. Macdonald's face was awkwardly cut off from the frame. There is no reason such poor framing would be tolerated unless it was deliberate.

2) Kelly Macdonald has done nudity before, eg., Trainspotting

3) The Boardwalk Empire scene had Lucy commenting that Margaret's breasts were saggy. But the breasts shown in the scene were not saggy.

The only explanation I can come up with is that the director wanted to show that Lucy was lying about the saggy breasts -- that Margaret's breasts were not saggy -- and for whatever reason thought that Macdonald's breasts would not make the point.

But as you say, Kelly Macdonald appears to have a good figure...so something does not add up.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

It's entirely possible the "awkward" framing was deliberate. When I watched the scene I can't say that I found it particularly awkward (but of course I was distracted by nipples  ).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I found the explanation. http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2008/nov/08/kelly-macdonald-interview

Kelly Macdonald doesn't want to get nude on film again. In fact, she even stops reading scripts as soon as she comes across an intimate bedroom scene. She'd just turned 20 when she had screen sex with Ewan McGregor in Trainspotting, but now she's 32 and the idea of stripping off her clothes fills her with dread. "You can absolutely forget any more nudity. Noooooo!" Her Glaswegian accent reaches a semi-hysterical pitch. "I find just being on set embarrassing. Mortifying. And that's with all my clothes on."


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bob Coxner said:


> I found the explanation. http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2008/nov/08/kelly-macdonald-interview


Thanks for the link! That certainly explains it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> The guy planing Al Capone is just too damn short. He's doing a great job of acting but physically, he's more cuddly than menacing.


That guy is a Brit but I read that a Capone biographer says he's paying Al just right - except yeah, he's too short. Al was just a driver and generic muscle before he fell into being boss just by being in the right place at the right time.

Found it: http://www.salon.com/entertainment/tv/feature/2010/10/11/boardwalk_empire_al_capone

Right now in the story Torrio is more impressed with the brains on Jimmy than Al.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> I found the explanation. http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2008/nov/08/kelly-macdonald-interview


Thanks for that link. I had _no_ clue that was her in "No Country For Old Men".


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> I found the explanation. http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2008/nov/08/kelly-macdonald-interview


Thanks for the link!



cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if the used a body double for Kelly Macdonald's/Margaret Schroeder's nude scenes. We never saw her face and boobs in the same frame.


I've learned that *anytime* face & boobs are not in the same frame, we are getting a body double. It's happened 4-5 times that I can recall, and in *every* case, there is a story behind it.


----------

